# Can't burn DL .iso to dvd-r [NeroError(-1064)]



## yatz (Nov 4, 2005)

Found DVD-r double-layer disks (took me 3 weeks), tried to burn an ISO file, and - voila! Brand new coaster 

Info, short version:
WinXP home SP2
2GB RAM
DVD LG GSA-H10A (firmware not updated)
Nero 7 Ultra
DVD-R DL by Ridata
Finished writing first layer, gave the following msg:
CDR -1064 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
Invalid block address
H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A

Here's the log:
1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4005-9304-5868

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 02/11/2004 22:54:32

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.2.3.2
Internal Version: 7, 2, 3, 2

Recorder: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A>Version: *JL01* - HA 1 TA 1 - 7.2.3.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <DVDR/RW DDW-164 >Version: 17QF - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.2.3.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD800JD-55JRA0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6B200M0 atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : DVDR/RW DDW-164 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: Off
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
DVDR/RW DDW-164 G: CDRom0
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A H: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 2047MB (2096620kB)
Free physical memory: 1351MB (1383476kB)
Memory in use : 34 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

11.10.2006
Burn DVD Image
17:32:16	#1 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 531
ReadBuffer-Pipe got 81920KB of Memory

17:32:16	#2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 124
Reader running

17:32:16	#3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 113
Writer H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A running

17:32:16	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3400
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

17:32:17	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 289
Last possible write address on media: 4172815 (927:17.40, 8150MB)
Last address to be written: 3698823 (821:57.48, 7224MB)

17:32:17	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 301
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

17:32:17	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2715
Recorder: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A, Media type: DVD-R Dual Layer
Disc Manufacturer: RITEKP - 01
Disc Application Code: 2, Disc Physical Code: 145

17:32:17	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 473
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

17:32:17	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 847
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, ISO 9660)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 3698824 (3698824) = #3698824/821:57.49
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 3698824 blocks [H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

17:32:17	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1059
Prepare recorder [H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 7575191552, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
3698824 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

17:32:17	#11 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 39
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

17:32:17	#12 Text 0 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 84
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

17:32:17	#13 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files started

17:32:17	#14 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4231
Cache writing successful.

17:32:17	#15 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Caching of files completed

17:32:17	#16 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process started at 2x (2,770 KB/s)

17:32:17	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2707
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

17:32:17	#18 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 470
Disc finalized, LBA total Image size: 3698824 (7224MB), Last LBA L0: 1849423 (3612MB)

17:32:17	#19 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 646
L0 Data Zone Capacity not set.
Max LBA L0 2092895 (1FEF5Fh, 4087MB), next writable address 0 (0h, 0MB)

17:32:17	#20 CDR -1205 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 662
Burning Layer 1

17:32:17	#21 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 672
Start writing layer 1 at address 0 (0h)
Recording mode: unknown Recording Mode

17:32:17	#22 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2869
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

17:32:17	#23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3025
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

17:32:17	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8995
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: - (6), Extended Part Version: 3.0 (48)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 2, Track Path: Opposite Track Path (OTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,293 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: FCCD4F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 22EF5F h (LBN: 1FEF5F h, 4087 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 2FE10 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 2FFA0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 ...........0....
00 02 FE 10 00 02 FF A0 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

17:32:17	#25 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3184
Reserved Track size: 3698824 (387088h, 7224MB) -> return code 0

17:32:33	#26 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1224
17:32:33.710 - H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A : Queue again later

17:58:54	#27 CDR -1206 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1947
Burning Layer 2

17:58:54	#28 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1958
Perform layer 1 to 2 jump before writing at address 2092896 (1FEF60h)

17:59:39	#29 SPTI -1064 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 291
*H: CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1064)*
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x21
Sense Qual: 0x02
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 1F F9 A0 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 10 2A 00 00 3C 21 02 
Buffer x0a480000: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 11 87 D0 24 49 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 E0 07 EC 81 00 00 6A F0 7A 06 4E 39 44 56 0E 
0xF6 69 03 05 D0 A2 3A E8 50 F8 20 96 03 B6 7A 89

17:59:39	#30 CDR -1064 File Writer.cpp, Line 302
Invalid block address
H: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A

17:59:39	#31 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

17:59:39	#32 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 222
conversion idle, stopping reader

17:59:39	#33 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3265
EndDAO: Last written address was 2095519

17:59:39	#34 Phase 181 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Writing lead-out...

17:59:39	#35 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3298
Estimated time for completing DVD-R DL disc: 25min 59sec

17:59:39	#36 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1730
Burn process failed at 2x (2,770 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=8.0.0.212 , size=2560 bytes, created 19/05/2006 23:16:24 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=3.00.11B, size=46080 bytes, created 16/05/2006 22:23:54 (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well there are a few things I would address. Why were you looking for -R DL discs? +R DL is what you want, specifically Verbatim, especially if it's movies you are doing. Your LG will also bitset (booktype) to DVD-ROM, which yields max player compatability +R's. -R's should only be used for data if at all.

If there is a firmware update I would get it. Nero InfoTool will tell you your FW version.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/FIRMWARE/LG/

Some info here on media:

http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/272/7

You have your LG burner Slaved on your secondary IDE and your other (burner?) as Master which is showing DMA as off, not a good sign, Windows had some problems with it in the past and turned off DMA. Pull it for now and set the LG as Master on the end IDE connector.

It appears you have some Roxio and Sonic/Veritas software installed. This can cause problems with Nero. Nero works best *when alone*. It may be best to use ImgBurn (free) to burn your images. It works especially good for DL burning and will also bitset/booktype with your drive.

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## yatz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. The drive is dvd-r, and I thought that was what I had to use. Checked with Nero Infotools now, and - indeed, it doesn't write regular DVD+r, but it supports double-layer +r.
I'll try all of your advice over the weekend, will let you know how it works out.
Thanks!!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

yatz said:


> Thanks for all the info. The drive is dvd-r, and I thought that was what I had to use. Checked with Nero Infotools now, and - *indeed, it doesn't write regular DVD+r*, but it supports double-layer +r.
> I'll try all of your advice over the weekend, will let you know how it works out.
> Thanks!!


You are mis-reading something all new drives support +/-R discs of all flavors.


----------



## yatz (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup, I'm a moron. Was looking at the wrong column.


----------



## LittleGhoti (Jan 13, 2004)

You should also update your version of Nero to the latest build, 7.5.1.1


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

And there has been *3* firmware updates for your drive, JL04 is the current.


----------



## yatz (Nov 4, 2005)

Followed all of your advice, mission accomplished. Many thanks for the help.
BTW: the latest firmware update I found on the LG site was JL03.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

@yatz.......


> CdRomPeripheral : DVDR/RW DDW-164 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: Off


Even though you fixed your problem, you need to turn the DMA *on* for your burner. It will work more efficiently, and a little faster.

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: (1) Control Panel, (2) System, (3) Goto the Hardware Tab, (4) Device Manager, (5) IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, (6) Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, (7) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,(8) Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, (9) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, (10) Reboot.

Also, you need to edit out your serial number for Nero, so no one gets it and uses it! It starts with: 1C82-0000-xxxx-xxxx.

Even though your burner is supposed to be capable of burning -R DLs, I'd stick with the Verbatim +R DLs. The bugs haven't been worked out of the -R DLs yet. A lot of folks have trouble with them.


----------



## yatz (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks, will do.

And, may I just add: Viva le Web!!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

emoxley said:


> @yatz.......
> 
> Even though you fixed your problem, you need to turn the DMA *on* for your burner. It will work more efficiently, and a little faster.
> 
> Even though your burner is supposed to be capable of burning -R DLs, I'd stick with the Verbatim +R DLs. The bugs haven't been worked out of the -R DLs yet. A lot of folks have trouble with them.


Actually that's not the burner he was referring to, the LG is DMA enabled.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

IT doesn't matter what burner he used. The log shows the DMA for that burner, is off, and it needs to be on, for when he does use it for something. He must use it at some time, or else, why have it?

@yatz...........
You *need* to edit out your serial number.............


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

emoxley said:


> IT doesn't matter what burner he used. The log shows the DMA for that burner, is off, and it needs to be on, for when he does use it for something. He must use it at some time, or else, why have it?
> 
> @yatz...........
> You *need* to edit out your serial number.............


I have a burner in one of my rigs set to DMA off (PIO mode). I use it to read troublesome discs.


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im having a similiar problem any help would be appreciated

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.7.5.1
Internal Version: 7, 7, 5, 1
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A> Version: 1.70 - HA 1 TA 1 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <USB 2.0> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : set to ATAPI (3) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242U>Version: UD25 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242U atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : TOSHIBA MK8026GAX atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
QSI CDRW/DVD SBW242U D: CDRom0
SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A  E: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523624kB)
Free physical memory: 331MB (339356kB)
Memory in use : 35 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

8.2.2007
Burn DVD Image
9:57:38 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

9:57:39 PM	#2 IMAGEGEN -10 File ImageGen.cpp, Line 366
Image was written as DAO.
DAOI:
MediaCatalogNumber = ''
TocType = 0x00
Finalized = 1
First/Last Track = 1 / 1
1: ISRC = ''
Blocksize = 2048
TrackMode = 'TRM_DATA_MODE1'
TrackConfig = 0x00
First/Last Index = 0 / 1
Index0FilePos = 0, Index1FilePos = 0, NextTrackFilePos = 4647976960
CUES:
MTYP: Mediumtype = DVD (old format) (0x1C)
Image file name: <C:\Documents and Settings\W.Morales\Desktop\new one.nrg>

9:57:39 PM	#3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3465
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

9:57:39 PM	#4 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 306
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 2269519 (504:20.19, 4432MB)

9:57:39 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 318
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

9:57:39 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2912
Recorder: SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AM3
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

9:57:39 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 490
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

9:57:39 PM	#8 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 823
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (1 - DVD-ROM)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2269520 (2269520) = #2269520/504:20.20
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2269520 blocks [E: SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

9:57:39 PM	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1026
Prepare [E: SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4647976960, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 |  1 | 0 | 0x41 | 2269520 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2269520 | 0 | 0x00
2269520 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

9:57:39 PM	#10 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

9:57:39 PM	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files started

9:57:39 PM	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4298
Cache writing successful.

9:57:39 PM	#13 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files completed

9:57:39 PM	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process started at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

9:57:39 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

9:57:39 PM	#16 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3070
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

9:57:39 PM	#17 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3226
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

9:57:39 PM	#18 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9288
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 2.1 (33)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26127F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 2FE10 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 2FFA0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 60 00 10 20 30 40 50 - 00 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 .`[email protected]!....
00 02 FE 10 00 02 FF A0 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

10:07:58 PM	#19 SPTI -600 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom1: SCSIStatus(x00) WinError(121) NeroError(-600)
Sense Key: 0x00 (KEY_NO_SENSE)
Sense Code: 0x00
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Buffer x22040040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

10:07:58 PM	#20 CDR -600 File Writer.cpp, Line 301
Device not available
E: SONY DVD RW AW-Q170A

10:07:59 PM	#21 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3446
EndDAO: Last written address was -1

10:13:57 PM	#22 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process failed at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

10:13:58 PM	#23 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

10:14:02 PM	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10529
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

10:14:02 PM	#25 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Have you burned anything before in this drive? Is this a recent problem?


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I have been able to burn but ONLY with dvd dycrypter and it takes about two hours ( will only burn after the sephora period expires and it tries to burn a second time) this is an external dvd-r drive by Sony in an enclosure attached to a usb 2.0
Any help from those with more experience than I would be greatly appreciated
thanks in advance


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

fnction22 said:


> Well I have been able to burn but ONLY with dvd dycrypter and it takes about two hours ( will only burn after the sephora period expires and it tries to burn a second time) this is an external dvd-r drive by Sony in an enclosure attached to a usb 2.0
> Any help from those with more experience than I would be greatly appreciated
> thanks in advance


Did you install it in an enclosure or did you buy it that way?


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

installed it in an enclosure


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

any suggestions would be helpful..............................


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download CD/DVD speed from this Nero Tools Download site and run it against the drive. Post the results.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

It might also be the enclosure and or the burner's setting, master, slave, CS etc.


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

tried to run the speed tester and it just stayed stuck all night , also as far as the burner settings I've tried all three to no avail , any other tester i could try 
thanks


----------



## fnction22 (Feb 9, 2007)

you think it might be the drive since it was oem meant to be internal, cause im at the point of tossing it, FYI upgraded to Vista and that didnt help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what kind of iso is the file? video / movie / etc?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

fnction22 said:


> you think it might be the drive since it was oem meant to be internal, cause im at the point of tossing it, FYI upgraded to Vista and that didnt help


Why would Vista help? The drive itself is a good drive, unless it's defective. I would look towards the enclosure. What's the model?


----------

